# Advice please for first machine!



## NickZaskar (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello!

Just registered here. Firstly, i'd just like to say i cant believe there's a coffee forum!!

Anyway, i love the stuff even though i only use a caffatiere (sp?) and one of those things you stick on the hob. I do grind my own beans though. But i've been wanting a proper machine for ages but have no idea what im looking for. I want something to make a good espresso and just a 'normal' americano type coffee.

Most machines seem to be 15bar with prices starting from £50, i have no idea what the difference is between this and a £200 machine.







Anyway i was thinking of getting one in the Jan sales obviously as cheap as i can for a decent machine. Can anyone recommend something?

I do apologize if these are daft questions but any advice much appreciated!!


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

More often than not the bar rating is pretty irrelevant. I personaly wouldn't go for someone less than a gaggia classic, at about £150.

Things to avoid.. 'crema enhanchers' 'pressurised baskets' and sort of steam arm attachments that look stupid!

What grinder are you using fella?


----------



## NickZaskar (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,

I thought the more pressure, the better the coffee? I'm not bothered about a steam arm, i never take milk.

Grinder im using is a Delonghi with different grind and quantity settings. It does the job pretty well!

Was looking at the gaggia classic, is a lot of money but i suppose you get what you pay for, and its a bit of an investment! Hopefully may have a few quid off around xmas!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Nick

There are some other good home machines that you could consider as well, again in the Gaggia family and within your price range.

Gaggia Cubika (retails aroubnd £150)

Gaggia Evolution (retails around £175)

The above are perfectly adequate machines for pulling an espresso

BAR pressure is a factor to consider but generally anything above 13 is considered okay for home espresso

Temperature stability is more of an issue as significant fluctuations during the extraction process can ruin a perfectly good shot.

Hope this is of assistance.


----------



## NickZaskar (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Glenn

Thanks for the advice. Once i get a bee in my bonnet i become obsessed-i couldn't wait until Jan so went out tonight and bought myself a machine! A Gaggia evolution from a Gaggia outlet shop. Its a reconditioned unit with full 2 year warranty for £99! Plus a free bag of coffee. They wouldn't give me beans, but it was free!

Had a couple of goes with it tonight and seems ok. I can see it will take a bit of practice but ill leave it until the morning or ill end up not sleeping tonight!

Only problem with it is i cant get a proper cup underneath without taking out the drip tray, but its not that much of an issue.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Define proper cup size









I use approx 5-6oz size cappa cups, and they fit beautifully, what kind of drinks are you drinking Nick?

Chris


----------



## NickZaskar (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Chris,

Don't know what cup size it is, maybe 4.5 inch high? (its from Whittards, says "Coffee. you can sleep when you're dead!" Brilliant!!)

Well i normally drink just americano type coffees because i've never had an espresso machine. I have some espresso cups somewhere which i need to dig out, so when i do ill be drinking espresso's more often than americano's


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Lol, I'm lucky in that even after a late night cup, I sleep like a baby.

Do you drink milk drinks much. It might be worth investing in a few 5oz cappa cups. They're a great size, and you'll feel like even more of a coffee conneisseur (I can't spell that word).

I have a large collection of cups now! I love them all!

Chris

ps. if you need advice or help, I have a gaggia classic myself


----------



## NickZaskar (Nov 23, 2008)

Well coffee doesn't normally keep me up but i've not been sleeping great recently so im not gonna risk it!

No, i never have milk. Ruins the coffee! Most other people do so i best get some proper cups...

Im sure ill need some advice before long, thanks! I can see how you guys get so obsessed with coffee.







This is the best smiley ever!

Just thought, how fine do i have to grind beans for these machines? Is it pretty much as fine as i can?


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

to be honest, with the Delonghi you are probably looking as fine as possible. On a commercial grinder its more than easy to grind fine enough to choke the machine (no liquid whatsoever), like fine talc.

To tell if you're grind is right, you wanna fill the portafilter, so its a tiny bit heaped. settle that and tamp it. And then you want the espresso to start dripping out after about 4 seconds and take approx 28 seconds to about 3/4 fill an espresso cup









Hope this helps.

Chris, Common Grind


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nick, you may wish to look at the espresso shot glasses that you can then pour into your 'larger or taller' cup.

Well done on getting an Evolution for £99 - a great price!


----------



## NickZaskar (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes, does help Chris thanks. As soon as i was in from work today the machine was straight on!

Glenn, not a bad idea, but don't want to waste the creaminess that sticks to the cup after the espresso is made!

Says wait at least 5 mins for he machine to warm up, but green light is on in around 2 and also hot enough in that time. Also, it is quite noisy! Hope i didn't wake my housemate up this morning whose room is directly above the kitchen...


----------

